# White Dot On Betta Eye



## thumpersfoot (Aug 17, 2007)

I just bought a new high-tech fish tank for my betta. Its got a gravel filter and a light, its a really nice tank. Hes never had any problems and Ive had him for about 10 months. Hes been happier in his new tank. He swims around more instead of sitting at the bottom of the tank and he looks healthier. But I just went to sit on the couch (my fish is right next to the couch) and I was watching him and I noticed he had white dots on his eyes! First thing that comes to my mind is cataracts...

heres what they look like (they are on both eyes):
Completely symettrical white dots. Everything else on his eye is fine. His eyes arent bulging out and he doesnt seem to be blind (I did the mirror to him and he reacted). He doesnt seem to be sick at all. He seems fine other than the dots...

SOMEONE HELP, I love me little betta.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

perhaps it is light reflexion?
Also Some bettas do not live much longer than a year, others live 2-3 years.
You prob. don't know how old he was when you got him do you?There is not too much you can do as long as it is not an infection and if it is on both eyes at the same time it likely isn't infection.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Are the dots obviously in the eyes or on the surface?

In the case that it is some sort of infection, I recommend doing more frequent water changes. Water quality is important for recovery and health.

If it is cataracts, then having a well maintained tank still can't hurt. You didn't mention how often you clean the tank or water parameters. Can you give that information? 

Cataracts can be caused by simple aging; deterioration of the eyes. As mousey said, depending on how old your betta is, he could be nearing the end of his lifespan. They can be caused by trauma or a prior infection. In which case, it would be helpful to know whether or not he's had any illness, even minor, in the past. They aren't always permanent, but do lead to blindness or partial blindness if not dealt with. They can also be quite painful, depending on the size of the cataract.

Good luck


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Well with some of my live bearers there are white dots on their eyes, seems perfectly harmless. If you've ruled out fungus then don't worry too much about it.


----------

